
EU agrees clampdown on Bitcoin platforms to tackle money laundering - rbanffy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-eu-moneylaundering/eu-agrees-clampdown-on-bitcoin-platforms-to-tackle-money-laundering-idUSKBN1E927J
======
rlpb
"It took EU legislators more than a year of negotiations to agree on the
legislative proposals, put forward by the European Commission in the wake of
shooting and bombing attacks in Paris and Brussels in 2015 and 2016 which
killed more than 160 people."

Is there any evidence that the shooting and bombing attacks were assisted by
cryptocurrency anonymity such that the proposed new measures will mitigate?

~~~
tluyben2
Probably not; they are probably worried more about the taxes but terrorism
usually gets things done faster.

Most exchanges and cc/bank based fiat<>crypto were doing this kind of KYC
already anyway and can you force foreign exchanges to comply?

